# Police Officer Michael Chesna



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Michael Chesna*

Weymouth Police Department, Massachusetts

End of Watch Sunday, July 15, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to EmailEmailShare to PrintPrintShare to MoreAddthis1.6K
*Michael Chesna*
Police Officer Michael Chesna was shot and killed with his own service weapon after responding to reports of an erratic driver on Burton Terrace, behind South Shore Hospital, shortly after 7:30 am.

When he arrived at the scene he discovered that the vehicle had crashed and he found the driver vandalizing a home nearby. The man attacked Officer Chesna, striking him in the head with a large rock. The subject then disarmed him, shot him in the head and chest, and fled the scene.

The man fatally shot a woman in her home before being wounded by other responding officers and taken into custody. He was charged with two counts of homicide.

Officer Chesna had served with the Weymouth Police Department for six years. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.

*Bio*

Age 42
Tour 6 years
Badge Not available
*Military Veteran*
*Incident Details*

Cause Gunfire
Weapon Officer's handgun
Offender Charged with homicide
disorderly

{"lat":"42.1759560","lon":"-70.9528600"}

*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Richard C. Grimes
Weymouth Police Department
140 Winter Street
Weymouth, MA 02188

Phone: (781) 335-1212

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

